# Craftsman Tecumseh Question



## zigmont (Dec 27, 2009)

I’ve got a Craftsman 9 HP 318cc Snow Thrower, Model 536.887992 , Craftsman Eng Model 143.049001 DOM 03343CH0033 and Eng Family 3TRXS3182BF . I found all these numbers on sticker under blower housing but can’t find Tecumseh Number. Looked in the Tecumseh 3-11 HP Guide that is listed on this forum, but Craftsman to Tecumseh Cross Reference Chart begins with a Craftsman number of 143.201032 = LAV30-30462H. 
Anyone know what Craftsman 143.049001 Tecumseh equivalent is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmsk90-156542f


----------



## zigmont (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank You ziggy


----------

